# Seeking writers



## jarland (May 16, 2013)

I am seeking writers for a new website/blog that will host the following content:


- Tutorials


- Reviews


- News


- Offers


All content in the context of a minimal setup or, lets call it what everyone is thinking, a low end "box." This site will be operated transparently and checks and balances will be a valued philosophy in how the site is run (more on that as it is hammered out).


Anyone who would like to be a part of this please send me a message here


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## Ivan (May 16, 2013)

Sending you a PM.


----------



## mikho (May 16, 2013)

Great ! more competition 

Good luck Jarland, Hope you get a better respons (articles written) then what I got when I asked for it.... no I'm not bitter ..... h34r:


----------



## blergh (May 16, 2013)

Isn't it better to join forces with Mikho? Or is it all about the cockflopping and bragging-rights?


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

Definitely should be cooperation when and where able to.  No need to have mass duplication and fragmentation.

Problem I saw with LET was encouraging people to contribute content like tutorials, but there wasn't any incentive.  Knowing what we do now about LET/LEB, they should have been spending revenue reinvesting in the site, perhaps paying for tutorials here and there.


----------



## mikho (May 16, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Definitely should be cooperation when and where able to.  No need to have mass duplication and fragmentation.
> 
> Problem I saw with LET was encouraging people to contribute content like tutorials, but there wasn't any incentive.  Knowing what we do now about LET/LEB, they should have been spending revenue reinvesting in the site, perhaps paying for tutorials here and there.


I'm up for it if people are interested, I have even offered paying for articles but noone submitted anything.

A few were interested in writing but when I asked for material ... nothing...


----------



## blergh (May 16, 2013)

mikho said:


> I'm up for it if people are interested, I have even offered paying for articles but noone submitted anything.
> 
> A few were interested in writing but when I asked for material ... nothing...


I feel somewhat guilty for this, but as you know per our previous communications I have that other sekrit wiki


----------



## mikho (May 16, 2013)

blergh said:


> I feel somewhat guilty for this, but as you know per our previous communications I have that other sekrit wiki


You are not the only one  I had some long-going talks with a few others that said they were interested.

Not to derail this thread to much, I will later on post a thread about some ideas that I had in mind to bring it into "the future". But that will be voiced in another thread.


----------



## jarland (May 16, 2013)

blergh said:


> Isn't it better to join forces with Mikho? Or is it all about the cockflopping and bragging-rights?


As much as I like to support others in what they are doing, I have been receiving nothing but opportunities to back someone else's blog/forum as a "replacement" for another site. I haven't the time or energy to be on the administration team of so many sites or to be as regular of a visitor as they would like. Combined with people repeatedly saying things to me like "you're the only one I would trust do it" I just felt this was the right move. If I'm not doing it for other people I'm not doing it at all. We all know traffic doesn't just appear, and clearly Catalyst can have little benefit from it to keep the conflict of interest down.


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2013)

jarland said:


> blergh said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't it better to join forces with Mikho? Or is it all about the cockflopping and bragging-rights?
> ...


I could discuss this with you and Curtis sometime.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikho (May 16, 2013)

jarland said:


> As much as I like to support others in what they are doing, I have been receiving nothing but opportunities to back someone else's blog/forum as a "replacement" for another site. I haven't the time or energy to be on the administration team of so many sites or to be as regular of a visitor as they would like. Combined with people repeatedly saying things to me like "you're the only one I would trust do it" I just felt this was the right move. If I'm not doing it for other people I'm not doing it at all. We all know traffic doesn't just appear, and clearly Catalyst can have little benefit from it to keep the conflict of interest down.


Just to make things clear, I have never directly asked Jarland or anyone else about help in anyway. All questions has been public, looking for writers. Consider it "community research".

I never considered my site as a replacement to another site, having the same intentions as Curtis and vpsboard.

IF jarland and catalyst or anyone else for that matter.... feel free to contact me. If not, feel free to start something else. It's the internet... often it's already out there one way or another.


----------



## jarland (May 16, 2013)

mikho said:


> Just to make things clear, I have never directly asked Jarland or anyone else about help in anyway. All questions has been public, looking for writers. Consider it "community research".
> 
> I never considered my site as a replacement to another site, having the same intentions as Curtis and vpsboard.
> 
> IF jarland and catalyst or anyone else for that matter.... feel free to contact me. If not, feel free to start something else. It's the internet... often it's already out there one way or another.


Personally I see no reason I can't link to your site as well 

Certainly nothing against anything you've done, it's just easier to let everyone down than it is to say "I choose you." I've always found that true.


----------



## mitgib (May 16, 2013)

Is proper spelling required?


----------



## jarland (May 16, 2013)

mitgib said:


> Is proper spelling required?


The policy is relative to blood alcohol content.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 16, 2013)

jarland said:


> The policy is relative to blood alcohol content.


You wouldn't like me when I'm... sober. h34r:


----------



## mitgib (May 16, 2013)

jarland said:


> The policy is relative to blood alcohol content.


I never have blood in my alcohol


----------



## Lee (May 16, 2013)

*@**jarland*, I will help you out, depending on what you need of course, drop me a line on G+ or something.

Lee


----------



## jarland (May 16, 2013)

ServerCubes said:


> *@jarland*, I will help you out, depending on what you need of course, drop me a line on G+ or something.
> 
> Lee


Awesome! I'll probably hit you up later tonight or before lunch tomorrow. Getting a little skiddie action hitting me over here.


----------



## wlanboy (May 19, 2013)

I do like to write reviews and tuts. Do they have to be exclusive?

My first thought on your post was: "Nice idea to have a blog that summs up (cleans up) really good posts of this forum". The blog could link to the thread in this forum too.


Blog gets good content from forum
Forum gets new users/posts from blog
Looks like a win/win situation.

Personally I do not like the comment system of blogs. If they do not use disqus you have to register to each single blog.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 21, 2013)

@jarland is it for MinimalVps.com ?


----------



## NodeBytes (May 21, 2013)

@vRozenSch00n - Yes it is.


----------



## jarland (May 21, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> I do like to write reviews and tuts. Do they have to be exclusive?
> 
> 
> My first thought on your post was: "Nice idea to have a blog that summs up (cleans up) really good posts of this forum". The blog could link to the thread in this forum too.
> ...


I don't know how I missed your post, sorry! I'd say it doesn't have to be exclusive but I'd like it submitted by it's authors. I'd love for it to have the feel of a community blog. Just good people publishing information that helps out others. Nothing fancy or extravagant, just a good old fashioned blog


----------

